# Elektronikas forums >  220V spriegums

## janis2010

sveiki

kamēr vēl ir dzīvi vecie elektriķi gribēju noskaidrot vai kāds zin kā tikt galā ar 220V spriegumu - tas ir ūlmaņlaika spriegums, kur nav nulles bet abi vadi ir fāzes un tāds atrodas eiropā tikai Latvijā, rīgas centrā..... Latvenergo solīja līdz 2010. gada uztaisīt jauno transformātoru staciju Rīgas centram bet izskatās ka nekā :: 

Bet problēma ir sekojoša - spriegums starp fāzēm ir stabils un ir 220v, taču "staigā fāzes" un tā rezultātā jūtīgā elektronikai nostrādā aizsardzība un tā nedarbojas - visu var pieciest, bet tas ietekmē arī apkures katlus un tie arī neiet un nākas tos manuāli pārstartēt. Ir mēģināts uzlikt ups ar AVR, taču tas nepalīdz. Viens risinājums ko iedomājos varētu būt 2 transformātori 220V uz 12V un tad 12V uz 220V, taču tas būtu diezgan dārgi un nebūtu efektīvi... Varbūt kāds zin ko te var darīt - cik zinu, tad turku un krievu katlus tas neietekmē tikai vācu un čehu, bet katlus mainīt ir vēl dārgāk... Ak jā - Latvenergo ir tādi idioti, kas pat nezin, ka viņiem starp fāzēm ir 220V kur nu vēl par niansēm - vienīgais ko tie idiņi prot ir atbraukt izmērīt spriegumu un lepni teikt - vis ir ok.... tāpēc būtu pateicīgs, ja kāds zin par šo tēmu ko darīt

----------


## next

> Bet problēma ir sekojoša - spriegums starp fāzēm ir stabils un ir 220v, taču "staigā fāzes" un tā rezultātā jūtīgā elektronikai nostrādā aizsardzība un tā nedarbojas


 Latviski vareetu?
Nu vai kaadaa izplatiitaa pasaules valodaa.

----------


## janis2010

es taču teicu - meklēju kādu vecā kaluma elektriķi, kas zin to, kas ir 220V un "fāžu maiņa"! to skolās nemāca jau gadus 40, tāpēc tu neesi vienīgais kas nezin tādus terminus  ::

----------


## next

Tu gribeetu teikt ka vecriigas elektriiba ir nesinhrona ar Kjegumu?
Vai varbuut briesmiigais kaitnieks Latvenergo tev 2reiz dienaa maina faazu seciibu?

----------


## Texx

Uzliec atdalošo transformatoru. Varbūt palīdzēs. Kā izpaužas tā fāzu staigāšana? Izskaidro saprotamā valodā.

----------


## abergs

Kā jau teica 1:1 transformators ( ar pēc iespējas mazāku starptinumu kapacitāti vai ekrānu starp tinumiem) un izveidot
īstu zemējumu (nevis kas beidzas tuvākajā sadales kastē). Jaunajās tr-ru apakšstacijās N un PE ir savienoti,
tāpēc arī shemā attēloto drošinātāju var slēgt uz "īso"
[attachment=0:13bn2v9y]123.GIF[/attachment:13bn2v9y]
Vislielākā problēma būs ar kārtīgu zemējumu.

----------


## bbarda

Man bija tā pati problēma,izmērīju pret zemi un spaili ar mazāko spriegumu sazemēju,uztaisīju zemējuma kontūru.Trafam arī uzliku zemējumu,tev droši vien tas nebūs iespējams(trafu sazemēt)Uzraksti sīkāk par ēku.Vari arī uztaisīt kā tev uzīmēta shēma ,kā ieteica <<abergs>>

----------


## abergs

> izmērīju pret zemi un spaili ar mazāko spriegumu sazemēju


 Neieteiktu darīt - vecais tīkls bija 3-fazu bez neitrales.
Kas notiks ja blakus mājā kāds izdomās sazēmēt citu fāzi   ::  ???

----------


## Tārps

Teorētiski - ideāls variants. Praktiski - lūdzu paskaidro, kas īsti par problēmu, pazūd spriegums, sprieguma amplitūdas svārstības, sprieguma svārstības atkarībā no slodzes vai vienkārši reiz pa reizei gribas norauties pa nagiem un ja nesit tad .... ? Tad arī mēģināsim palīdzēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Panem oscilogrāfu un ieposte to , kas tur notiek. Vai arī uzliec trafiņu un ieraksti datorā caur line in vai caur mikrofonu tos 50Hz kā skaņu, teiksim stundas 4 un tad sameklē to bridi, kad ir tas traucējums..

----------


## Tārps

Visu pirms ieteicu izlasīt visus normatīvos aktus , nu kaut vai šeit http://www.sprk.gov.lv/index.php?id=5726&sadala=48 un iepazīties ar                   http://akti.delfi.lv/text.cfm?Key=0101032009072100793
    Kvalitātes rādītājus ņem pēc Eiropas standartiem, jo tos šie monopolisti slēpj un ne labprāt publicē.

----------


## janis2010

paldies, bet cik saprotu nevienam īsti tāda pieredze nav. Māja ir daudzdzīvokļu rīgas centrā - zemējums kāds ir tāds ir - jauna zemējuma izveide reāli nav iespējama. Par fāžu maiņu stāstīja elektriķis kas nu jau gan ir miris - tā kā esmu finansists, tad ar elektrību esmu uz Jūs - protu skapjos padarboties vai saslēgt taču ar šo fenomenu netieku galā, jo nekur internetā nav info ::  Tā kā šī problēma ietekmē kādus 100-200 cilvēkus Rīgā, tad loģiski neviens nezin - vienīgais ko man ieteica bija uztaisīt rozeti un apgriezt slēdzi otrādi bet tas jau nav ilgtermiņa risinājums. Pamēģināšu ierakstīt naktī ar datoru, kā ieteica... Nekādu citu aparātu gan man nav! kā jau teicu - spriegums ir stabils - 220V starp fāzēm, starp fāzi un "nulli", starp fāzi un "zemi"... Diemžēl skolā mācīja tikai par 380v starp fāzēm nevis 220v - 220V ir pilnīgi arhaiska sistēma un tai tiešām ir citi transformātori. Laikam jau neviens reāli to nav atrisinājis  ::   Ir protams variants panākt lai visu māju pieslēdz pie jaunas transformatora stacijas ar 380v

----------


## Raimonds1

Drošības pēc - Tev vajag trafiņu, skaļruni un mikrofonu. Un raksti gan pa dienu.  Pēc tam ar kādu programmu to grafiku var apskatīt sekundes tūkstošdaļās un konstatēt, kas tur ir - sprieguma kritumi vai kas.  ja uz Jūs ar elektrību, tad pats varbūt  nekonstruē to tumbas vai skaļruņa slēgšanu un salāgošanu  pie trafiņa.

----------


## abergs

> bet cik saprotu nevienam īsti tāda pieredze nav. Māja ir daudzdzīvokļu rīgas centrā - zemējums kāds ir tāds ir - jauna zemējuma izveide reāli nav iespējama.


 Pieredze ir tīri praktiska - 20 gadi Čak-marijas ielā ar 3fazu tīklu bez neitrāles  ::  .
Tā kā juridiski līdz skaitītājam visi kabeļi ir l-energo (vai Rīgas elektrotīklu) īpašums (attiecīgi arī stāvvadi daudz dzīvokļu mājās, ja skaitītājs nav pagrabā),
tad atliek neatlaidīgi "bombardēt" l-energo lai nodrošina kvalitatīvu zemējumu līdz skaitītājam arī līdz tam laikam kamēr
palaidīs no citas tr-ru apakšstacījas.

----------


## Jon

> spriegums ir stabils - 220V starp fāzēm, starp fāzi un "nulli", starp fāzi un "zemi"... Diemžēl skolā mācīja tikai par 380v starp fāzēm nevis 220v - 220V ir pilnīgi arhaiska sistēma un tai tiešām ir citi transformātori


 Tur nav nekā arhaiska - klasisks, visiem zināms "trīsstūris". Tā arī neiebraucu, kur rodas problēma. Dažs labs būtu vienkārši laimīgs, ja viņam būtu šīs divas fāzes. Vienīgā neērtība ir vajadzība pēc sapārotiem automātiem (drošinātājiem katrā vadā) un laba zemējuma. Tomēr Latvenergo taisās tuvākajā nākotnē visur ieviesot "zvaigzni". Tad arī būs tev 380 V starp fāzēm. Kas tie par murgiem ar skaļruni un mikofonu?

----------


## Tārps

Bet kādas tad ir tās pretenzijas pret to visu, vai tikai tās, ka ir 3x220 V , vai arī kādas citas. Ja tās ir tikai tās 3x220V, tad sameklē gatavu padomjlaika 3 f transformatoru  3x380 /3x220  . Tais laikos tos bieži lietoja, lai no 380V pārietu uz 220v, bet var lietot arī otrādi. Viņi bija parasti 1,5 un 2,5 kW. Ja vajag, varu aiziet uz garāžu un uztaisīt foto, bet baigi auksts - joprojām -16 grādu.
      Ja ir pretenzijas pret L...energo (bet jābūt pamatotām, ne tikai aizdomām), var prasīt viņiem uzlikt 24 stundu monotoringu. Taviem pētījumiem vai aparātiem viņi neticēs, bet saviem būs jātic un kaut kas jādara. 
     Bet kāda tad ir īsti tā problēma, vai tikai tas , ka tie katli slēdzas ārā, vai arī kas cits?

----------


## Texx

Piedod janis2010, bet izklausās, ka pats tur putrojies. Ja nevari problēmu konkrēti nodefinēt, tad neviens tev internetā nevarēs neko ieteikt. Varbūt vari izsaukt kādu speciālistu. 220V ir 220V. Un nav nozīmes vai tas ir starp fāzēm vai fāzi un nulli. Visdrīzāk Tev tur kaut, kas ar nepareizu sazemējumu. Dari kā abergs ieteica, vai arī elektronikas daļu nesazemē vispār.

----------


## Raimonds1

Skaļrunis un mikrofons (vai line in ar trafiņa atsaiti) ir lētais vairākstundu da jebkuram pieejamais tīkla sprieguma monitorings. Būs bilde, būs atbilde, kas tur notiek.

Ja pie ieejas mājā ir normāls zemesvads, tad ieslēdzoties da jebkādiem lielākas jaudas nesa/pussazemētiem patērētājiem, parejiem patērētājiem traucejumiem nevajadzētu būt, bet ja tā nav, tad taču ko kurš kurā vietā savai plītij, boilerim vai kam ir piezemejis, puszemejis, sazemējis, izzemeejis un kura no fāzēm  tad ar kuru no tiem iedarbosies, to dievs vien zina.

----------


## janis2010

nu skaidrs - tad mēģināsim sākt bombardēt Latvenergo, jo kombinācija 220v plus māja bez centrālās apkures jau nav tik daudz Rīgā un galu galā monopolists varētu sataisīt... Lai nomainītu visam centram it kā vajagot 6 miljonus latu.. Nesaprotu kur gan priekšrocība tai 2fāzu sistēmai jo vajag divreiz vairāk drošinātāju un arī no drošības viedokļa ir sliktāk jo pa abiem vadiem plūst strāva... bet kur problēma es tiešām nezinu, jo nav saprotams kāpēc nostrādā katlu automātika un tie atslēdzas un sāk strādāt nevis pēc ieslēgšanas/izslēgšanas bet gan vadu fiziskas apmaiņas vietām un tāpēc tautas valodā to sauc par "fāzu maiņu" lai gan īsti teorētiska izskaidrojuma nav jo tā taču ir maiņstrāva nevis līdzstrāva.... vārdu sakot - mistika vai melnais caurums elektrības teorijā... Piemēram rādio aparātus vai TV tas neietekmē - tikai apkures katlus - čehu, vācu, franču - it kā jotul, kas ražots turcijā un ķīnā strādā

----------


## Jon

> no drošības viedokļa ir sliktāk jo pa abiem vadiem plūst strāva...


 Super! Kurā gadījumā tad pienāk un aiziet pa vienu vadu?

----------


## janis2010

neko neputrojos - tā problēma ir daudzās centra mājās. Pirms 4-5 gadiem tā notika 2-3reizes diennaktī un tad latvenergo kaut ko izdarīja un tad viss bija ok 4 gadus - tagad tas notiek 2 reizes naktī - starp 3 līdz 5, kad slodzei nevajadzētu būt nekādai - skaidrs, ka tas ir transformātorā. Var jau pieņemt, ka es to nezinu, bet ja liela IT kompānija mocās un netiek galā ar to, tad jau tas ir skaidrs, ka tas nav tik vienkārši - viņi gan pievilka sev papildus 380 bet nu maksāt Ls 3000 par pieslēgumu ir nu teikt padārgi....

----------


## janis2010

> no drošības viedokļa ir sliktāk jo pa abiem vadiem plūst strāva...
> 
> 
>  Super! Kurā gadījumā tad pienāk un aiziet pa vienu vadu?


 kad starp fāzēm ir 380v tad dzīvoķlī viens ir fāzes vads un otrs - nulles - pa kuru strāva neplūst....

----------


## Tārps

Beidzot sāku saprast problēmu !!!  Teorētiķi paskaidros sīkāk, kā trīsstūra slēgumā, atkarībā no slodzes fāzēs mainās strāvas virzieni.
Problēmas ar katliem varētu novērst tā - tieši tā pat, kā 5 vadu sistēmā. Visas nulles jānovāc no zemējumiem. Vienam līnijas vadam pieslēdz tā nosacīto fāzi, bet otram visas nulles. Zemējumus liek tikai pie korpusiem un bleķiem. (arī jebkura signāllampiņa nedrīkst būt pieslēgta pret zemi. reizēm ļoti grūti to izpildīt tieši iekārtas izveidojuma dēļ, bet vajag). Princips tāds pat, kā pieslēgumam caur jūtīgu diferencālo noplūdes automātu.

----------


## bbarda

Man ir mazliet savādāks variants.bildē ir man dodošais trafs.viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4055&start=195 te palasot var saprast kās man bija par problēmu.Intreses pēc pamēri sadales kastē pret korpusu,

----------


## defs

Man liekas,ka Jānim vajag uzaicināt kādu pazīstamu elektriķi uz mājām,lai apskata.Latvenergo tikai lidz mājai atbild,tālāk ne.

----------


## bbarda

Tikai ar labiem elektreiķiem ir problēma,treknajos gados saradās vesels bars aunu,naudas plēsēju.

----------


## Raimonds1

> ... kā trīsstūra slēgumā, atkarībā no slodzes fāzēs mainās strāvas virzieni.
> Problēmas ar katliem varētu novērst tā - tieši tā pat, kā 5 vadu sistēmā. Visas nulles jānovāc no zemējumiem. Vienam līnijas vadam pieslēdz tā nosacīto fāzi, bet otram visas nulles. Zemējumus liek tikai pie korpusiem un bleķiem. (arī jebkura signāllampiņa nedrīkst būt pieslēgta pret zemi. reizēm ļoti grūti to izpildīt tieši iekārtas izveidojuma dēļ, bet vajag). Princips tāds pat, kā pieslēgumam caur jūtīgu diferencālo noplūdes automātu.


 Izskatās, ka vajag ierakstīt kompī ne tikai diennakts 50Hz skaņu, bet arī paņemt un uz ieeju kaut kā viltīgi atsaistot un nepārtērējot noplūdes automāta limitu, padot to, kas notiek starp fāzi un zemi.  Tad gan būtu pilna aina.

Laikam tomēr galvaniski atsaistot šito te konstrukciju ar 220/220V trafiņu problēmas varētu nebūt.

----------


## janis2010

> Man liekas,ka Jānim vajag uzaicināt kādu pazīstamu elektriķi uz mājām,lai apskata.Latvenergo tikai lidz mājai atbild,tālāk ne.


 es jau labprāt pat samaksātu kas reāli atrisinātu šo problēmu tik kur dabūt tādu? dažādiem elektro darbiem dažādos laikos esmu ataicinājis 4 elektriķus un NEVIENS nezināja ka ir 220V starp fāzēm - lika tos testerus klāt un tik grozīja galvu... 

vai tiešām nav nekāda rūpnieciska taisīta iekārta kas atrisina šo problēmu līdzīga ups?

----------


## next

Nu iepostee te iekaartu kas nestraadaa.
Veelams linku ar tehnisko aprakstu.
Probleemu siikaak apraksti.
Tad varees padomaat kas tur notiekas.

----------


## Jon

> no drošības viedokļa ir sliktāk jo pa abiem vadiem plūst strāva...
> 
> 
>  Super! Kurā gadījumā tad pienāk un aiziet pa vienu vadu?
> 
> 
>  kad starp fāzēm ir 380v tad dzīvoķlī viens ir fāzes vads un otrs - nulles - pa kuru strāva neplūst....


 Es ilgi dzīvoju šajā pasaulē, bet ko tādu pirmo reizi dzirdu. Vai pats ampērmetru slēdzi abos vados un par to pārliecinājies? 
Strāvai nevajadzētu plūst ideāli simetriski slogotas zvaigznes neitrālē, bet tas nekādā sakarā nestāv ar dzīvokli, kurā ir viena fāze no zvaigznes.

----------


## janis2010

noskaidroju no nevis elektriķiem bet katlu ražotājiem, ka vajag sprieguma pārveidotāju, kas no 220V starp fāzēm uztaisa normālu izeju ar vienu fāzi un nulli, taču ir otra problēma - kur lai tādu dabū, jo parastais UPS neder bet firmā kuras info iedeva un kas ar to nodarbojas pagaidām tie verķi neesot uz vietas un nesaka modeļa nosaukumu... Var jau saprast - viņi nodarbojas ar katliem nevis elektrību, tik stulbi jau sanāk, ka Latvijā par elektrību vairāk zina apkures meistari nevis paši elektriķi, bet tas laikam atspoguļo zemo elektriķu kvalifikāciju....

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolation_transformer
http://www.3phasepower.org/3phaseisolat ... ormers.htm

----------


## Delfins

Latvijā praktiski lielākā daļa ir ar fiktīvo izglītību.
Ja netici - aizej uz jebkuru universitāti, kur pasniedz `eksaktās zināšanas`. Un tāpēc nav jābrīnās, ka kāds politiķis ir vetārsts, tai pašā laikā IT speci pat nemāk normālas sistēmas uzprojektēt (jo bija norakstīts tas pats vienīgais tipiskais kursikis `bibliotēka` datubāzēs  :: )

----------


## Texx

Delfin, Tu par sevi runā?

----------


## janis2010

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolation_transformer
> http://www.3phasepower.org/3phaseisolat ... ormers.htm


 tik tālu smuki, bet kur es tos Latvijā varu nopirkt - mums jau ir krīze un elektro preču veikalos nekas vairāk par pāris lampiņām un  kabeļiem uz vietas vairs nav....

----------


## Slowmo

Redz, man ar škrobe, ka universitātē kursam jāizvēlas specializācija, bet lielākā daļa izvēlas web lapu izstrādi, jo tur vienglāk "izbraukt". Es labprāt mācītos ko noderīgu, piemēram, sistēmas arhitektūru, kompilatoru projektēšanu u.t.t., bet lielākajai daļai no izglītības vajag tikai papīru.
Tas tā, bišku no tēmas novirzoties...

----------


## Delfins

> Delfin, Tu par sevi runā?


 par saviem kursabiedriem (varu kludieties - 50..80%), tieši pretēji es speciāli nepabeidzu RTU, jo redzēju, ka tam visam nav pilnīgi nekāds jēgas. Aizgāju strādāt un papīra lietas vairs netraucē (izņemot oficiālo sertifikāciju SQL un Axapta/Dynamics)

janis2010, lai vai kā, visus retos štruntus pasūtu no ārzemēm, jo šeit tas viss nereāli dārgs. šis tas protams uz vietas ir elementārs - kabeļi, rezistori un t.t., kas iet lielākā daļa projektos. Specifiskas lietas - tikai ārzemēs ir.

----------


## Jon

Es ļoti ātri atrisinātu tavu problēmu (man tas nav nekas jauns, sen tādas lietas darītas, pat ar parasta autotransformatora palīdzību), ja pateiksi, cik lielu slodzi iztaisa tavu katlu automātika (cerams, ka tie nav daži kW). Bet labs zemējums tāpat vajadzīgs, jo trīsstūrī neitrāli neatrast.

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams, var gatavam kaut vai smukam toroīdam notīt sekundaro un uztīt tos 220voltus, bet kā tur būs ar tām katla garnatijām un pārejo?  Tur uzriez pieslēgsies katla veči saoduši peļņu!

Par to mācīšanos - iesācēju topikā ir skaidri lasāms, ka tautai riebjas laboratorijas un uz izpratni vedoši darbiņi, vajag fiski raz raz gatavs - nopirkts, salikts, pārdots, ielikts kastītē, spīd un laistās, bez piepūles!

***
Novērojama pārmērīga specializācija, gatavu preču izplatīšana, šo iesastīto personu pārmērīga autoritāte un pārstāvniecība masu medijos, mazāk ir diskusijas par visspusīgām interesēm un iemaņām, spēju analizēt procesus un sistemas, tāpat iekārtu bloku mainītājs un servisa pakalpojumu sniedzējs ir vairak pazīstam un pārstāvēts sabiedriskajā diskusiju telpā, nekā bloku un sistēmu projektētājs.
Pieprasījuma diktēts mediju saturs ne vienmēr nodrošina kvalitatīvu sabiedrisko diskusiju, jo netiek pieprasīta informēšana par procesiem, domu apmaiņa, bet gan par to, kā kur ko nopirkt un izklaidēties. Tāpat vairāk notiek reaģēšana uz notikumiem, nevis proaktīva darbība, cēloņu un seku analīze.
Tehnisko un zinātnisko argumentu validitāte ir zema. Kaut kāda argumentacija ar skaitļiem, tehniskajiem terminiem netiek pieņemta, jo tiek uzskatīts, ka vidējais patērētājs tāpat nesapratīs. Jauc kilovatus ar megavatstundām, voltus ar ampēriem, gan intervējamie, gan paši žurnālisti.   2007.05.09

----------


## janis2010

> Es ļoti ātri atrisinātu tavu problēmu (man tas nav nekas jauns, sen tādas lietas darītas, pat ar parasta autotransformatora palīdzību), ja pateiksi, cik lielu slodzi iztaisa tavu katlu automātika (cerams, ka tie nav daži kW). Bet labs zemējums tāpat vajadzīgs, jo trīsstūrī neitrāli neatrast.


 Slodze jau ir maza - varētu būt kādi 100-300W, cik nu tērē mazs sūknītis un pāris lampiņas - pēc bildes jau saprotu, ka pietiek ar parasto transformātoru - internetā atradu vienu šo: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/56-277-08/f...0&-8211;600-va bet nu tas tāds ritīgi padārgs ņemot vērā, ka ir tikai pāris pinumi un viss... Eh - besī laukā - it kā krīze Latvijā, bet vienīgais kantoris, kas kaut ko sajēdz atšūva, jo pietiekot darbu ar pašiem katliem, lai ķēpātos ar elektrību ziemā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Krāsainā krievu TV trafs  jāpārtin  ::

----------


## next

Tu tos katla razhotaajus un paardeveejus tomeer iepostee, lai zinaam kas taadu fufeli muusu teevzemee ieved.
Nevaru iedomaaties elektroiekaartu kam taadas probleemas no triisstuura elektriibas rodas.

----------


## janis2010

> Tu tos katla razhotaajus un paardeveejus tomeer iepostee, lai zinaam kas taadu fufeli muusu teevzemee ieved.
> Nevaru iedomaaties elektroiekaartu kam taadas probleemas no triisstuura elektriibas rodas.


 Fufelis nav katli bet gan ūlmaņlaika spriegums ar 2 fāzem dzīvoklī - bet katli ir visi kas ražoti ES - Viessman, Protherm, Junkers (ražots vācijā nevis ķīna vai turcijā) un kā saprotu, tad tā ir klasiskā problēma Rīgas centrā tik joprojām nespēju saprast ar ko apkures katls ir tik sevišķs no datora vai tv un kāpēc tas atslēdzas....

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tik ne ar to, ka apkures katlam tomēr vajag to zemējumu.

----------


## janis2010

> Vai tik ne ar to, ka apkures katlam tomēr vajag to zemējumu.


 ? ir jau vēl arī zemējums kāds nu ir padomju laikos taisīts un zemējuma esamība vai neesamība jau neizskaidro, kāpēc nostrādā katla aizsardzība un tas pārstāj darboties - lai vai kā - pāris katlu firmās ir pāris spečuku, kas zin šo problēmu tik jāgaida kad beigsies sals un vajadzēs manu naudiņu ::

----------


## bbarda

> Vai tik ne ar to, ka apkures katlam tomēr vajag to zemējumu.
> 
> 
>  ? ir jau vēl arī zemējums kāds nu ir padomju laikos taisīts un zemējuma esamība vai neesamība jau neizskaidro, kāpēc nostrādā katla aizsardzība un tas pārstāj darboties - lai vai kā - pāris katlu firmās ir pāris spečuku, kas zin šo problēmu tik jāgaida kad beigsies sals un vajadzēs manu naudiņu


 Aizslāj uz to pašu Latgalīti un pajautā,tur varbūt arī dabūsi par lētu naudu,un vai tad par elektriķiem es tev nerakstīju?Sakarīgu elektriķi vari meklēt remontservisos nevis Latvenergo vai namu pārvaldēs,jo augstkāpējs vai montāžnieks tev nevarēs diez ko palīdzēt.Tev sūdīgi speciālisti bij uzstādījuši katlu.Par katlu kvalitāti gan nevajadzētu būt tik pārliecinātam ja rakstīts ES,manā bijušajā darba vietā ir Buderus katls un katru gadu maina sekcijas ,katls jauns.Par zemējumu nevar piekrist,ir vajadzīgs obligāti jo uzkrājas statistiskā strāva un tā sāk taisīt visādus gļukus,tavā gadījumā jāliek kā iepriekš tev bija uzzīmēta shēma,

----------


## zzz

Uiii, nu cik var koshljaat vienu un to pashu relatiivi triviaalu jautaajumu.

Autor, tev vajag atdalosho transformatoru ar vairaak vai mazaak praatiigu zemeejumu, kaa jau diskusijas pirmajaa lapaa bij bilde ielikta. Viss, nekaadas citas ekzistenciaali mokoshas paardomas praktiskiem meerkjiem nav vajadziigas.

raimondinsh ar saviem nesakariigajiem murdzinjiem par par sprieguma regjistreeshanu datoraa un triisfaazu izolaacijas transformatoriem vienkaarshi atkal ir galvaa slims susanjins. Tas shim notiek regulaari.

Kaapeec katlam jumts brauc - nju, varbuut chaklie vaacieshi ielikushi aizsardziibas droshiibai pret jokainu elektriibu (taadas pagaatnes paliekas kaa 127/220 tiikls civilizeetaas Eiropas valstiis viekaarshi sen vairs nav kaa skjira), varbuut esot piesleegts pie shaadas jokainas elektriibas katls caur uudensvada "zemeejumu" uz saviem sensoriem sanjem paark lielus trauceejumus.

----------


## janis2010

Paldies visiem

Jā - šodien apzvanīju lielākos izplatītājus gan Jauda gan ABB un citus un beigās uzgāju uz Elektroskandia, kam vienīgajiem ir uz vietas par Ls 10 - ls 20 tādi aparātiņi atkarībā no jaudas tā kā rīt braukšu pakaļ. Ceru, ka tur puiši neko neputrojas, jo nu īsti nezināja par tādu spriegumu 220V starp fāzēm, bet tas jau laikam ir normāli. Bet katls viesmann ir labs - gadus 9 būs novilcis bez ķibelēm izņemot šo problēmu ar elektrību - ko varu teikt - nepērciet SB siltums tos katlus jo neko nespēja palīdzēt šajā jomā - nebūtu šī ziema droši vien paciestu vēl kādus gadus 5 šo problēmu cerībā, ka Latvenergo nomainīs apakšzemes staciju ::

----------


## Tārps

Šeit jau padomi bija labu labie , ja vien pats būtu gribējis klausīties. Katls uztaisīts var jau būt ka Eiropā, bet ne pēc eiropas standartiem !!!
Ja nevēlies normalizēt katla elektroiekārtu, tad tas ko Tu meklē saucas "ATDALOŠAIS TRANSFORMATORS" . Respektīvi 220/220 V. Pamēģini meklēt tur, kur vēl tirgo padomjlaika elektroiekārtas. Nu piemēram, Lauktehnikas sistēmā. Agrāk tādi transformatori bija pieejami dažādām jaudām. 
    Ja pats būtu ierakstījis GOOGLEs tantei "atdalošais transformators", tad redzētu gan kur dabūt, gan to, ka katlu iekārtas ar tiem parasti ir apgādātas , nu vismaz tās ne veiksmīgākās. Piemēram šī   http://www.bosch.lv/lat/produkti/junker ... MAX_LV.pdf.
    Pareizi ir par to nevarību un specializēšanos, ka vairs nav, kam ko gudru un praktisku pavaicāt, bet visi tik domā kā kompīti pabakstīt ,un viss jau notiks ...

----------


## Raimonds1

Viņš arī ""isolation transformer""
te apmēram par to pašu
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1222
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3074

----------


## Tārps

Es gan biju cerējis, ka vismaz  Raimonds izskaidros to "fāžu maiņas" būšanu. Lieta būs tāda : ir līnija ar diviem vadiem (tur nav ne fāzes, ne nulles), kurā ir 220V spriegums. Kāds I... pieslēdzies šai līnijai ar savu aparātu uz 220V, bet viens no vadiem (piemēram A) šajā iekārtā savienots ar zemi, pie tam, ne visai pamatīgu. Uz laiku vads A kļūst par nosacīto nulli. Tad I... atslēdzas un pieslēdzas D... ar līdzīgu iekārtu, tikai tai sazemēts vads B - rezultatā vads B kļūst par nulli. Process, iespējams, ir mazliet sarežģītāks, dēļ to, ka tās zemes nav neko pamatīgas, bet var būt tikai uz zemes nolikt apkures katls. Ja būtu pamatīgas, tad izsistu to līniju apakšstacijā. 
    Citi cilvēki sitas vai nost, lai panāktu situāciju, kad līnija būtu bez zemes. Piemēram, agrāk bija obligāta prasība viesnīcu vannas iztabās , telpās ar paaugstinātu bīstamību, lietot kontaktus tikai caur atdalošo transformatoru. Tas nozīmē, ka cilvēkam, pieskaroties vienam no vadiem, nekas nenotiek, jo ķēde nenoslēdzas caur zemi. 
    Iespējams, ka tur Vecrīgā tādu pusceptu elektriķu ir ne mazums, un viņiem ir mācīts, ka iekārta jāzemē un ja nav zemējuma, tad jāzemē caur nulles vadu, bet izrādās ka tāda nav, bet viņi to pat nepamana.
    Un nav ko muldēt par ārzemju sistēmām, tur esošā 5 vadu sistēma darbojas līdzīgi - darba nulle ir pilnībā nošķirta no zemējuma līdz pat apakšstacijai un nedrīkst lietot iekārtas, kurās strāva noplūst uz korpusu-zemi. To nepieļauj arī diferenciālie noplūdes automāti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Varētu būt tā
1. bilde - abos vados viss vienādi.
2. bilde - no pirmā vada nosacītā zemējuma kaut kas kā pretestība sarūpē papildus strāvu un caur otro ampērmetru plūst lielāka strava.
3. bilde - no otrā vada nosacītā zemējuma kaut kas kā pretestība sarūpē papildus strāvu un caur pirmo ampērmetru plūst lielāka strava.

----------


## Tārps

Raimond, esi uz pareizā ceļa, tikai pavēro potenciālus pret zemi un kas notiek, ja kaut kur pieslēgts patērētāji, no kuriem daži saņem 220V, bet otrs izvads ir savienots ar zemi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau bija jāzīmē trīsstūris un jāpiedomā variantu varianti, kas notiek ar to vai citu nosacīto zemi, kad fedjam pieslēdzas boileris, svensonam apkures katls un mildai vienkārši tējkanna bez nekāda zemējuma, kā tur tie  pretestību slēgumi uz kuru pusi tās stravas sabīda, kuru nosacīto kastes zemesvadu aktualizē, kuru nē.

----------


## Jon

> Varētu būt tā
> 1. bilde - abos vados viss vienādi.


 Raimond, autors apgalvoja, ka (par pirmo bildi no kreisās ir runa),viens ampērmetrs, ja tas pieslēgts fāzei, rādīs kādu vērtību, bet otrs, kas zemētai neitrālei pieslēgts, rādīs nulli, t.i., nekādu strāvu. Vai tev būtu izdevies viņu pārliecināt par ko citu? Man neizdevās   ::  .

----------


## zzz

Taarps, ja jau tu meetaa no sevis kruto elektrikji, tad raksti kaa cilveeks, nevis fignjas kaa pa miglu:

>Lieta būs tāda : ir līnija ar diviem vadiem (tur nav ne fāzes, ne nulles), kurā ir 220V spriegums. 

Taa *pii* ir vienkaarshi 127 voltu zvaigzne. Kur katram faazes vadam pret neitraali ir 127 voltu spriegums, tachu lai lietotaaju kaa nebuut  apgaadaatu ar 220 voltiem shim ir pabaazti divi faazes vadi, starp kuriem spriegums atbilstoshi sanaak 220. 

>Kāds I... pieslēdzies šai līnijai ar savu aparātu uz 220V, bet viens no vadiem (piemēram A) šajā iekārtā savienots ar zemi,

Ja kaads *udaks shaadaa sisteemaa piesleedzas pie viena faazes vadelja ar savu pliitinju un otru galu uzmet uz zemi, tjipa tuvaako radiatoru (kas ir viens no iespeejamajiem elektriibas fendereeshanas veidiem, atkariigs no taa kaads skaitiitaajs staav), tad vinsh dabuu 127 voltus.  Nevis 220, elektrikji Taarps.

>Teorētiķi paskaidros sīkāk, kā trīsstūra slēgumā, atkarībā no slodzes fāzēs mainās strāvas virzieni.

Straavas virzieni Eiropas tiiklaa mainaas 100 reizes sekundee. To sauc par mainjstraavu, elektrikji Taarps. Ja gribeeji bazaareet par paraadiibaam nevienmeeriigi slogotaa triisfaazu tiiklaa, tad to nesauc par "straavas virziena mainju" Un pat ne par "faazu mainju" arii nee. 

Izskaidrotaajinji, Taarps ar raimondinju.  Muldonjas, jopcik.

----------


## Amazons

Baigi negribu te atkārtoties - par RTU beidzējiem jau kaut kur izteicos  :: 
Šo topiku beigās izlasīju pa diognāli. Karoč, nekā tajā elektrības padarīšanā traka nav. Nav te nekāds ulmaņlaika murgs. Tādu elektrību lieto arī daļā Norvēģijas un visi dzīvi.
Tavs izvēlētais variants iet uz Elektroskandiju man izsauca smaidu - tipiski tirliņ pirliņ tirgoņi. Ja zini konkrētu modeli un ko vajag tad varbūt notirgos, bet šajā gadījumā šaubos vai viņi būs tevi pareizi sapratuši. Pie tam viņi ir uz likvidācijas robežas iekš to ka šis laiks pa lielam ir ieviesis korekcijas torgašos (tie kas tirgojas). Par to varētu varen izplūst, bet laikam citreiz.
Trafiņus vienmēr izvēlos šos: http://www.erea.be/pdf/cat_ind_ed.pdf
Padārgi, bet ļoti labi. Iegādāties var kantorī EK Sistēmas, Katlakalna ielā 4a. Tiesa džeks, kas sēž uz šo produktu ne pārāk rubī fišku (RTU auglis), bet vienmēr ir iespēja uzrāpties uz otro stāvu pie gudrākiem džekiem. Kantoris apkalpo juridiskas personas!

----------


## bbarda

Ko varat ņemties!Tak palasiet HESu vēsturi un tā bilde paliks skaidrāka par skaidru.Jānis 2010 tu pamērīji fāzes pret zemi?Ko'parāda?

----------


## Tārps

ZZZ - iespējams, ka stāvi ļoti tālu no elektrības, ja nespēj saprast tik vienkāršas lietas, kā 3f transformatora primārās, sekundārās vai abu pušu dažādus slēgumus , gan trīsstūrī , gan zvaigznē. Interesanti būtu dzirdēt Tavus murgus par to, kur dabū nulles vadu trīsstūra slēgumā. 
   Neesmu gan dzirdējis, ka Eiropā ir 100 Hz maiņstrāva, jā Amerikā ir 60  Hz - tas ir kas unikāls. Laikam būsi ko salietojies.
  Par nosacīto "Fāzu maiņu"rakstīja topika autors, un kā gan to savādāk nosaukt , ja mainās vietām līnijas vadi, kas savienojas ar zemi  ?

----------


## Jon

> Straavas virzieni Eiropas tiiklaa mainaas 100 reizes sekundee. To sauc par mainjstraavu, elektrikji Taarps


 Teiktais ir absolūta patiesība - strāva mainās tieši tik reižu, cik ir pretējas polaritātes pusperiodu. Par frekvenci (jeb periodu sekundē) te nav runas.

----------


## zzz

Dumsh tu esi, taarps, un veel leciigs. Uzziimee sinusoiidu un paskaiti kuraas vietaas straavas virziens mainaas. Elektrikjis, jopcik. Muldeetaajs.

----------


## Tārps

Kaunējušies būtu sevi saukt par elektronikas faniem !!!! 
  Strāva maina plūšanas virzienu 50 reizes sekundē Latvijā un Eirpopā un 60 reize Amerikā un Japānā.   Pirms sāciet runāt tādas aplamības, pagaidiet līdz tiksiet līdz kādai vecākai klasei skolā , kur to fizikā mācīs. Un izskaidros, kas ir periods, kas pusperiods ,un kad, un kur , un kāpēc mainās strāvas virziens, un kā iegūst maiņstrāvu, bet varbūt tomēr maiņspriegumu. Par tās izlietošanu parunāsim vēlāk, kad būsiet tikuši galā ar elementārām lietām.

----------


## zzz

Nu bremzeets tas taarps un nekaunaas atkaartoti savu bremzeetiibu demonstreet.  ::  Tev jau tika pateikts priekshaa, joprojaam nepielec? Paluudz lai raimondinsh tev bildiiti priekshaa uzziimee ar sinusoiidu un ar pirkstu paraada kur straavas virziens mainaas.  ::

----------


## juris90

> Kaunējušies būtu sevi saukt par elektronikas faniem !!!! 
>   Strāva maina plūšanas virzienu 50 reizes sekundē Latvijā un Eirpopā un 60 reize Amerikā un Japānā.   Pirms sāciet runāt tādas aplamības, pagaidiet līdz tiksiet līdz kādai vecākai klasei skolā , kur to fizikā mācīs. Un izskaidros, kas ir periods, kas pusperiods ,un kad, un kur , un kāpēc mainās strāvas virziens, un kā iegūst maiņstrāvu, bet varbūt tomēr maiņspriegumu. Par tās izlietošanu parunāsim vēlāk, kad būsiet tikuši galā ar elementārām lietām.


 atvaino tārps bet tie 50Hz ir periodu skaits, bet periods sastāv ari no pusperiodiem, jeb stravas plušanas virzieniem. tapat ja tu pa galdu uzsitisi ar roku divas reizes tad frekvence bus 2hz bet tu roku ta vicinasi 4reizes, divreiz leja dirvreiz augša (un sanak ka tava roka maina virzienu 4tras reizes), tapat notiek ari ar stravas plušanas virzienu..

----------


## Raimonds1

Piektā lapa  :: 
pārmaiņas pēc vajadzētu uz kādu jautājumu atbildēt
quote="janis2010"]


> Nevaru iedomaaties elektroiekaartu kam taadas probleemas no triisstuura elektriibas rodas.


 Fufelis nav katli bet gan ūlmaņlaika spriegums ar 2 fāzem dzīvoklī - bet katli ir visi kas ražoti ES - Viessman, Protherm, Junkers (ražots vācijā nevis ķīna vai turcijā) un kā saprotu, tad tā ir klasiskā problēma Rīgas centrā tik joprojām nespēju saprast ar ko apkures katls ir tik sevišķs no datora vai tv un kāpēc tas atslēdzas....[/quote]
? ir jau vēl arī zemējums kāds nu ir padomju laikos taisīts un zemējuma esamība vai neesamība jau neizskaidro, kāpēc nostrādā katla aizsardzība un tas pārstāj darboties..[/quote]



> ..' ir līnija ar diviem vadiem (tur nav ne fāzes, ne nulles), kurā ir 220V spriegums. Kāds I... pieslēdzies šai līnijai ar savu aparātu uz 220V, bet viens no vadiem (piemēram A) šajā iekārtā savienots ar zemi, pie tam, ne visai pamatīgu. Uz laiku vads A kļūst par nosacīto nulli. Tad I... atslēdzas un pieslēdzas D... ar līdzīgu iekārtu, tikai tai sazemēts vads B - rezultatā vads B kļūst par nulli. Process, iespējams, ir mazliet sarežģītāks, dēļ to, ka tās zemes nav neko pamatīgas, bet var būt tikai uz zemes nolikt apkures katls. Ja būtu pamatīgas, tad izsistu to līniju apakšstacijā. 
>        Un nav ko muldēt par ārzemju sistēmām, tur esošā 5 vadu sistēma darbojas līdzīgi - darba nulle ir pilnībā nošķirta no zemējuma līdz pat apakšstacijai un nedrīkst lietot iekārtas, kurās strāva noplūst uz korpusu-zemi. To nepieļauj arī diferenciālie noplūdes automāti.


 Ir plastmasīgi elektroenerģijas patērētāji - mobilā lādētājs, dators, radio un tādi, ka ir sakars ar zemi - boileris, apkures katls, veļmašīna un tamlīdzīgi. Ja variantā, kad starp fāzi un nuli ir potenciālu starpība 220V korpusa noplūde nozīmē vai nu noplūdes automāta nostrādāšanu vai neko pārējiem aparātiem, kas arī pieslēgti jau pie citas fāzes, kurām arī potencialu starpība ar zemi ir 220V.  Savukārt variantā, kad starp fāzi un nulli ir 127V potenciālu starpība un 220 V dabū starp fāzēm kaut kāda noplūde uz korpusu nozīme to pieminēto nosacītās fāzes-nulles maiņu, kuru novērš pieminētā abu fāzes vadu apmaiņa vietām. Tipa viena fāze ir tā kā vairāk "zeme ", nekā otra, jo tā noplūde uz kaimiņa apkures katla kasti ir niknāka. Apmainot vadus šī noplūde tiek legalizēta kā ""jauna""zeme un katla strādā atkal, kamēr kāds cits nav ar savu vēl niknāko zemi pieslēdzies pie citas fāzes, vai arī pirmais katls, boileris vai kas atslēdzas.. Zīmējumā - kamēr trīsstūris ir paralēls ""zemei"" - visur ir 127V ( lietojot plastmasīgos "' ne metāla kastēs esošos, ar trubām saistītos patēretājus, timkmer viss strādā. Tiklīdz trīssturis sasveras uz vienu pusi - tā zemākā fāze ir ""zeme". Respektīvi, kamēr visi slēgumi izpildās paralēlā plaknē, tikmēr viss ir kārtībā.

Un protams, ja saslēdz zemes tā, kā pirmajam variantam, tad ir, kā ir.



> Es labprāt mācītos ko noderīgu, piemēram, sistēmas arhitektūru, kompilatoru projektēšanu u.t.t.


 apraksti to visu matemātiski , projekcijas uz plakni, vainīgās ""zemes" izskaitļošanu un tā   ::  un būs Tev kursa darbs un Vecrīgas elektriķi uz rokām nēsās  ::

----------


## next

> Piektā lapa 
>  skip


 A varbuut panjemt megeri, nomeeriit izolaacijas pretestiibu un pienjemt leemumu ka shitai drazai uz svalku jaabrauc?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāpēc -, konform., autoritārisma uc procesus parāda labi. Kā arī notiek domas attīstiba par tēmu - kā saprast tā sauktās ""zemes"" un noplūdes automatu uzvedību aplamā slēgumā. Risinājums - atdalošais trafs arī ir atrasts.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj starp taviem bezgaliigajiem vaariishanaas pluudiem izdari divas lietinjas:

a) pakomentee kaadus nesmukumus esi saziimeejis ieksh bildiites ar ampeermetriem (kas tev un taarpam tur neklapeeja domas lidojumos, hint zemeeta vai izoleeta neitraale) 

b) uzziimee prieksh bremzeetaa taarpa sinusoiidu un paraadi shim ar pirkstu cik reizes sekundee straavas virziens mainaas. Citaadi shis tur iekrita galiigaa kretiina histeerijaa. Pie reizes arii vari pachiiksteet ka taarps gan maak kaa gramofons atkaartot 50 herci, tachu to pashu jautaajumu formuleejot nedaudz citaadi, shim praatinsh totaali izsleedzas (nekad arii nav darbojies?) un paliek tikai karikatuuriska nesakariiga bljaustiishanas, un pie taa visa ir vainiiga letinju izgliitiibas sisteema (pat arii taarpa gadiijumaa, kaut arii domaajams ka shis ir jau vecis krietni gados).  ::

----------


## Tārps

ZZZ - redzams , ka ir Tev pamatīgi uzkāpt uz varžacīm. Pats ne no sākotnējās problēmas, ne citām tehniskām lietām, ne velna nefilmē, vienīgi spēj kā ķēdes suns riet uz visiem garāmgājējiem ( hokeja policista apzīmējums būtu pārāk labs). Ir tāds teiciens - "nepaļā spoguli , ja pašam mūlis šķībs". Palasiju te forumus,  un izņemot ķengas no taviem postiem, neko prātīgu nevar atrast, te vienā vietā ,te citā, un priecājies, ja kāds sāk pretī kontaktēties. Nu ir tāda suga, un kā Boņuks teica "Dievs visādus kukaiņus radījis". Šis nu arī ir mans pēdējais posts, kas Tev veltīts, un uz vairāk ievērības un atbilžu neceri saņemt, jo par lietu Tev nav ko teikt  !!!

     Kas attiecas uz problēmu  - redzams, ka Janis2010 , katla konstrukcijas problēmas nerisinās un viņam visideālāko un pieņemamāko problēmas risinājumu jau pašā sākumā piedāvāja  abergs , kuru vajag tikai precīzi īstenot.

----------


## zzz

sad!rsies meistariibaa tu taarps vienkaarshi.  :: 

taa vinsh ir  - atnaak taarps uz forumu, pirksti pa gaisu, sha jums visiem maaciishu pareizo izpratni par elektriibu.

A nekaa, beidzaas tas shim ar gjiimi suudos.

Tikais shis jau ir tik varens ka neatziis pat tad kad mulkjiibas samuldeejis.

Nu, neba tu te vieniigais susanjins un muldonja, raimondinsh tieshi taads pats.

----------


## janis2010

eh elektriķi, elektriķi... teorētiķi esat ::  ar atdalošo transformātoru vispār neiet lai gan izejā spriegums ir 223V - dari ko gribi, bet neiet... Lielas pļāpas esat bez praktiskās pieredzes ::  

Labi - varu pateikt - ir Junkers uztaisījis verķi kas maksā Ls 45 un kas palīdz visiem katliem un ko uzstāda katlu firmas - protams ir otra problēma - to nevar dabūt un ir jāgaida - tipiski Latvijai...

----------


## next

Tipisks esi tu pats.
Atgaadinu ka 5 lappushu garumaa neesi ieposteejis ne iekaartas nosaukumu ne probleemas aprakstu.

----------


## bbarda

Tādā gadījumā trafs par švakru ja neiet.Nav man mājās ēvele(būtu ielicis foto) kas pārtaisīta uz tādu principu tikai priekš 380v un strādā jau kuro gadu.trafs nav tik mazīņš,ar mazu neko nepalaidīsi.

----------


## M_J

Kaut arī pats šajā tēmā neko iepostējis neesmu, jāņa2010 pēdējo tekstiņu uzskatu par nekorektu uzbraucienu. Ja kāds no tiem, kas deva manuprāt pareizo padomu par atdalošo transformatoru, būtu bijis pie Tevis un nebūtu varējis šo problēmu atrisināt, tad pārmetums būtu vietā. Tagad - neviens nevar atbildēt par to, kādas blēņas Tu tur esi saslēdzis. Jau iepriekš tika minēts, ka vairāku lappušu garumā tā arī nesagaidījām korektus izejas datus, ne par katla modeli, ne par tā pieslēguma shēmu. Nebrīnīšos, ja arī par 45Ls pirktais brīnumlīdzeklis nepalīdzēs.

----------


## Jon

Es tev dažas lapas atpakaļ piedāvāju atrisināt tavu problēmu. Par tiem pašiem 45 lašiem tev sen viss darbotos rūkdams. Turpini vien tādā garā...

----------


## Raimonds1

> Kā jau teica 1:1 transformators ( ar pēc iespējas mazāku starptinumu kapacitāti vai ekrānu starp tinumiem) un izveidot
> īstu zemējumu (nevis kas beidzas tuvākajā sadales kastē). Jaunajās tr-ru apakšstacijās N un PE ir savienoti,
> tāpēc arī shemā attēloto drošinātāju var slēgt uz "īso"
> [attachment=0:6n51bmle]123.GIF[/attachment:6n51bmle]
> Vislielākā problēma būs ar kārtīgu zemējumu.


 un trafam serdi sazemēji? un kāds Tev zemējums?
Iepostē bildīti ar katla elektrības patēriņa šiltīti - volti, ampēri un tā.

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4166
search.php        zemējums

----------


## bbarda

> Kā jau teica 1:1 transformators ( ar pēc iespējas mazāku starptinumu kapacitāti vai ekrānu starp tinumiem) un izveidot
> īstu zemējumu (nevis kas beidzas tuvākajā sadales kastē). Jaunajās tr-ru apakšstacijās N un PE ir savienoti,
> tāpēc arī shemā attēloto drošinātāju var slēgt uz "īso"
> [attachment=0:3l7n2pna]123.GIF[/attachment:3l7n2pna]
> Vislielākā problēma būs ar kārtīgu zemējumu.
> 
> 
>  un trafam serdi sazemēji? un kāds Tev zemējums?
> Iepostē bildīti ar katla elektrības patēriņa šiltīti - volti, ampēri un tā.
> ...


 Un protams vajag sarēķināt gan sūkņus,gan elektroniku,gan elekriskos vārstus(ja tādi ir),ja ir ventilātori,vardu sakot viss kas saistīts ar katlu kopumā.

----------


## janis2010

pag - katla kopējais elektrības patēriņš ir aptuveni 80W, transformātora jauda - 200W, katls - vitopend100. Zemi es 3 stāvā jaunu neuztaisīšu - kāda tā ir mājai, tāda tā ir. Lai vai kā - esmu apzvanījis kādas 8 firmas un neviens neko nevar palīdzēt... tāpēc arī esmu pesimistiks par Latvijas elektriķiem, tas nav uzbrasuciens bet realitāte. Tagad vismaz cik saprotu var uzlikt to junker verķi, bet pirms 5 gadiem man visi elektriķi ieteica uztaisīt rozeti, lai var apgriezt vadus otrādi...

Galu galā nav skaidrs, kāpēc ar to transformātoru vispār neiet, lai gan gaisma deg un citas iekārtas iet ja pieslēdz... starp citu - katlam zemējums nav vajadzīgs, jo strādā bez zemējuma - pamēģināju...

----------


## Tārps

Ne jau katlam Tev jātaisa zemējums, bet jāsavieno transformatora sekundārā tinuma izvadi sekojoši :
    1. Viens transformatora izvads jāpievieno katla ieejā fāzei vai līnijas vadam, kā nu Tev tur katlam tas apzīmēts
    2. Otrs transformatora izvads jāpievieno katla ieejā pie nulles vada
    3. Otrai transformatora izvads vienlaicīgi jāpieslēdz katla zemējumam vai vienkārši korpusam.
  Nu paskaties to bildi sākumā !!

----------


## bbarda

> pag - katla kopējais elektrības patēriņš ir aptuveni 80W, transformātora jauda - 200W, katls - vitopend100. Zemi es 3 stāvā jaunu neuztaisīšu - kāda tā ir mājai, tāda tā ir. Lai vai kā - esmu apzvanījis kādas 8 firmas un neviens neko nevar palīdzēt... tāpēc arī esmu pesimistiks par Latvijas elektriķiem, tas nav uzbrasuciens bet realitāte. Tagad vismaz cik saprotu var uzlikt to junker verķi, bet pirms 5 gadiem man visi elektriķi ieteica uztaisīt rozeti, lai var apgriezt vadus otrādi...
> 
> Galu galā nav skaidrs, kāpēc ar to transformātoru vispār neiet, lai gan gaisma deg un citas iekārtas iet ja pieslēdz... starp citu - katlam zemējums nav vajadzīgs, jo strādā bez zemējuma - pamēģināju...


 Jeb kur iekārta strādā bez zemējuma līdz uzkrājas statistiskā strāva un izlāde var notikt jebkurā vietā ,visbiežāk izlādes brīdī nogļuko elektronika,zemējumu ievilkt var arī no 5 stāva,gar ārējo mājas sienu nolaid cinkotu 6-10 mm drāti un pie mājas pamatiem iesit 4-8 stieņus ar 2metru atstatumu un savieno savā starpā,nav no labākajiem vatiantiem,jo pēc būtības būtu jāapliek visai ēkai,vienam daudzdzīvokļu mājai nav iespējams to izdarīt,vel vai gadījumā tie 200w ti nav ko pats trafs patērē pie slodzes???Cik liels pēc gabarītiem  tas trafs?Vel viena lieta ja katlam būs iekšā īssavienojums tad kāds var negribot no vanas izsprāgt.Caur atdalošo trafu nebūs tik bīstams kā no tīkla,tikai bišku neskaidrs----Galu galā nav skaidrs, kāpēc ar to transformātoru vispār neiet, lai gan gaisma deg un citas iekārtas iet ja pieslēdz... starp citu - katlam zemējums nav vajadzīgs, jo strādā bez zemējuma - pamēģināju...[/quote

----------


## a_masiks

Sviests.... shkjiet * janis2010* ir uzraavies uz taas pashas miinas, uz kuras es savulaik.
Man majaas staav dakon gaazes katls. Un dariijas vinjsh tieshi taa pat. Pie kam man ir normaalas 3 faazes ar normaalu 0.
Katlaa ir jonizaacijas liesmas indikaators un taa suuda deelj razhotaajs ir uztaisiijis mazliet nekorektu sheemu, kur massa nav iisti galvaniski atsaistiita no neitraales vada. Jo jonizaaciju meera pret iekaartas korpusu, kas savukaart elektrodroshiibas deelj ir dzelzhaini sasleegts ar massu. abeer atsaistosho trafu katla iekshpusee skopuma deelj un tamdeelj, ka degli razho viena firma a katlu - cita.... tamdeelj trafu neviens tur ij netaisiijaas likt.
Rezultaataa, iesprauzhot 220V eiro shtepseli eiro rozetee ar zemejumu - katlam nostraadaaja aizsardziiba. Nochakareejos ilgi. Saaku kjidaat sheemu un ar testeri meeriit. Liidz nonaacu pie secinaajuma - shtepselis eiro rozetee ir jaaapgriezh otraadi. Tagad kalts duushiigi straadaa, un nedomaa gljukot.

Principaa Taarps pedeejaa postaa pareizi visu pateica. 
+ veel ar to pashu zemi jaasazemee arii paareejaas apkures iekaartas, lai negadaas kautkaada nejausha straavas nopluude starp shiim iekaartaam.
Cik nu gaaziniekus zinu - ienakoshais gaazes vads ir diezgan droshi sazemeets...
Un veel jaapaskataas - kaadaa shtepselja  staavoklii katls stradaas. Ja savienojums ir nevis caur rozeti, bet caur klemmeem - tad jaamaina vietaam tikai faaze un neitraale...  
secinaajums -  shie katli straadaa tikai vienaa sleeguma veidaa un tiem nav vienalga  - kura ir faze un kura - neitraale + massa.

PS - ja nav trafa 1:1, tad var izlaapiities ar 2 vienaadiem trafiem uz 12V.   Tachu tas buus 2 reizes daargaak.

----------


## next

Izklausaas jau logjiski, bet ieskatoties montaazhas manuaalii, redzam ka sheemaa transformators ir.
http://www.viessmann-com.ru/facilities/ ... _100-wh1b/

----------


## Raimonds1

Paskatījos tāda tipa indikatoram, par kādiem spriegumiem ir runa
http://www.srigc.com/FID.pdf
FID noise averages less than 100μV from peak to peak
 Un par kapacitāti starp vijumiem
var meklēt pēc - capacity between the winding and transformer 
http://www.springerlink.com/content/q0j0456w31551j37/

Serdes, ekrāna starp vijumiem nesazemētam trafam tā starpvijumu kapacitāte tos traucējumus arī piegādā! Jo mēra tak pret masu. Un masa ir arī trubas zemē. Pie kurām vienot nedrīkst. Un zemējumu atvienot arī nedrīkst.
Bet 220v taču starp fāzēm!

----------


## a_masiks

1) transformaators sheemaa var buut uzziimeets.... un tikai tur arii atrodams. Iespeejams, dabaa nemaz nepastaav.
2) transformaators var buut arii ir, tachu sheemai pienaak tikai 2 vadi - L un N.  Massa (kaa manaa sheemaa) tiek njemta no nosciitaa N. Tb vads ar nosaukumu N tiek savienots ar elektrisko sheemu caur paaris simtu kOm pretestiibu. Ja N tieshaam ir neitraale, tad viss shtokos, ja starp N un massu ir spriegums - nostraadaas aizsardziiba. Manaa gadiijumaa bija vienkaarshi jaasavieno pareizie vadi. Gadiijumaa, kad abas ir faazes un ir pusspriegums abaam pret massu - pareizaa savienojuma nav. Vajadziigs atdaloshais trafs ar sekundaaraa tinuma viena gala zemeejumu. Tieshi taa, kaa vismaz 10 reizes tev te ir ieteikts.

PS -  es pat domaaju, ka shaads, itkaa nekorekts sleegums, ir veidots speciaali: lai faazes nopluudes uz massu gadiijumaa, katls izpildiitu nopluudes automaata funkciju un vismaz atsleegtu gaazi.

----------


## next

> Tieshi taa, kaa vismaz 10 reizes tev te ir ieteikts.


 
Vispaar  jau nav mana dariishana (nav man gaazes un katla).
Vienkaarshi pirmo reizi sastopos ar vienfaazes elektroieriici kurai aktuaala L N polaritaate.
Paurkjeejot inetu paarliecinaajos ka taadas tiehaam ir, bet nevaru saprast kaapeec?
Ir valstis kur taadus katlus ievest aizliegts.
Ir firmas kas taadus netaisa (to produktiem polaritaate pofig).
Bet ir taadi razhotaaji kas to dara (nu kautkaadai domai tur jaabuut!)

PS. Nav tak neviena datoru razhotaaja kas PSU bez transformatora taisiitu (ar domu - ieshtepselee pareizi, tad jau buus labi).

----------


## a_masiks

Kapeec taisa? Nu var buut ir funktieris - paradoties faazes nopluudei uz massu, nostraadaa aizsardziiba.
Kaa to realizeet pareizi? Nu angljiem, shkjiet, ir rozetes un shtepselji, kuri viennoziimiigi ljauj sasleegties tikai vienaa, standarta veidaa.

*next* -  agrusaa es redzeeju atsaistosho trafu uz 100w pa 17-19 Ls....
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24424

vai 150w - 
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24423

----------


## janis2010

> Kapeec taisa? Nu var buut ir funktieris - paradoties faazes nopluudei uz massu, nostraadaa aizsardziiba.
> Kaa to realizeet pareizi? Nu angljiem, shkjiet, ir rozetes un shtepselji, kuri viennoziimiigi ljauj sasleegties tikai vienaa, standarta veidaa.
> 
> *next* -  agrusaa es redzeeju atsaistosho trafu uz 100w pa 17-19 Ls....
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24424
> 
> vai 150w - 
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24423


 nu es jau tieši tādu arī nopirku kā argus, taču tā kā neesmu elektriķis, tad mani vienkārši tracina lietas, ka katru reizi saslēdzot savādāk sanāk citi brīnumi ::  kā saprota, tad ienākošos vadus pievienoju pie transformātora primary ievada, bet izvadu ņēmu no secondary. Es ienākošos vadus pārbaudīju ar spuldzi - deg, savienoju ienākošo vienu vadu (fāzi) ar zemi - deg, pāņemu otru vadu - nedeg. Interesantākais sākas ar izvadu - spuldze deg izvadā, bet liekot vienu vai otru izvada vadu pret zemi spuldze nedeg - tad kā lai zinu, ko es varu pa tiešo savienot ar zemi? Vai arī ievada vads, ar kuru nedeg lampa ir jāsavieno ar zemi? Es saprotu, ka jautājumi varbūt ir triviāli priekš elektriķiem, bet es jau it kā mēģinu saprast no logikas... Ja jau man ir 220V starp fāzēm, vai tad tiešām var vienot vienu vadu pa tiešo zemei - tad jau būs īssavienojums? Es saprotu - risinājums ir kaut kur tuvu...

----------


## bbarda

Ar zemi jāvieno tas izvads kur lampa nedeg,lai gan pēc butības vajadzēja  nedegt pret zemi ne vienam izvadam (sekundārajiem).Sapratu par kuriem trafiem tu runāji,tev vajag stipri niknāku.Apskaties cik amperu trafs ir spējīgs un apskaties cik katlam un sūknim vajag.Un cik reizes tev var prasīt -izmēri pret zemi-cik rāda??????

----------


## Raimonds1

> Kapeec taisa? Nu var buut ir funktieris - paradoties faazes nopluudei uz massu, nostraadaa aizsardziiba
> 
> 
>  nu es jau tieši tādu arī nopirku kā argus, taču tā kā neesmu elektriķis, tad mani vienkārši tracina lietas, ka katru reizi saslēdzot savādāk sanāk citi brīnumi kā saprota, tad ienākošos vadus pievienoju pie transformātora primary ievada, bet izvadu ņēmu no secondary. Es ienākošos vadus pārbaudīju ar spuldzi - deg, savienoju ienākošo vienu vadu (fāzi) ar zemi - deg, pāņemu otru vadu-nedeg.


 Vai katla firmā nav elektriķa? tā tomēr nav 3 voltu bateriju un tranzistoru shēmiņa.
un kas ir šis - ar tam ievada vadiem? tad kas tev tur ir?

Vēl ir jautājums - un kāds ir tas zemējums un ko tas piecieš, ja visā mājā ir 220V starp fāzēm?
bet varbūt nav, ja



> Es ienākošos vadus pārbaudīju ar spuldzi - deg, savienoju ienākošo vienu vadu (fāzi) ar zemi - deg, pāņemu otru vadu-nedeg.

----------


## janis2010

ieliku ķēdē spuldzi kā pretestību aiz trafa un uz brīnumu viss aizgāja un tagad strādā. Cik saprotu pretestības lielumam nav tik lielas nozīmes un der pat jebkura parastā 40W spuldze? Tā kā tā nedeg, tad viss ir OK - drošības pēc aiz slēguma uzliku UPS kas pasargātu papildus katlu. Nesaprotu - ja tas ir tik elementāri, tad kāpēc tajās katla firmās nespēj uzlikt. Par elektriķiem nemaz nerunājot - man kā finansistam jāčakarējas :: 

Bet kā jau sākumā teicu - tad katla apkalpotāju firmas ieteica kā risinājumu no kontaktdakšas ierīkošanas lai viegli apgriezt vadus otrādi vai UPS līdz vēstuļu rakstīšanai Latvenergo (tajā kantorī arī neviens neko nemācēja ieteikt lai gan savulaik diezgan daudz meistaru tur prašņāju..). Galu galā arī katla firma saka, ka patēriņš esat zem 100W visam darbojoties, tāpēc tas 160-200W vajadzētu pietikt pilnībā...

Bet pret zemi spriegumu neizmērīšu - nav man nekādu aparātu, bet savulaik kad mērīju bija mistika - starp fāzēm 220V un arī pret zemi bija tā pat... Un tas mani tracināja, jo biju domājis, ka jābūt 127. Lai vai kā - beidzot viss strādā un tad nu citiem bēdu brāļiem ieteikšu savu risinājumu - mūsu mājā vēl vismaz zinu 3-4 dzīvokļus kur mocās ::  Liels paldies - case solved!

----------


## abergs

Par "finansistiem"arī nerunāsim - Latvija ir kur tā ir  ::   ::   ::  !

----------


## janis2010

> Par "finansistiem"arī nerunāsim - Latvija ir kur tā ir    !


  ::  
Es gan varētu oponēt par to, ka tieši finansisti jau deva iespēju cilvēkiem attīstīties un labi dzīvot un ka tieši parastie cilvēki to neizmantoja, bet naudu viegli notrieca nevajadzīgās lietās, bet tas jau vairs nebūtu tad par tēmu... Galu galā tagad latviešu valodā būs viens topiks, kuru izlasot jebkurš sapratīs ko darīt šādos gadījumos, kad neiet apkures katli ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> ...būs viens topiks, kuru izlasot jebkurš sapratīs ko darīt šādos gadījumos, kad neiet apkures katli


 otrs vērtīgākais topiks forumā - pēc izziņas materiāla un argumentu kvalitātes
neapšaubāmi pirmais ir šis viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2147




> ieliku ķēdē spuldzi kā pretestību aiz trafa un uz brīnumu viss aizgāja un tagad strādā. Cik saprotu pretestības lielumam nav tik lielas nozīmes un der pat jebkura parastā 40W spuldze? Tā kā tā nedeg, tad viss ir OK - drošības pēc aiz slēguma uzliku UPS kas pasargātu papildus katlu. Nesaprotu - ja tas ir tik elementāri, tad kāpēc tajās katla firmās nespēj uzlikt. Par elektriķiem nemaz nerunājot - man kā finansistam jāčakarējas
> Bet pret zemi spriegumu neizmērīšu - nav man nekādu aparātu, bet savulaik kad mērīju bija mistika - starp fāzēm 220V un arī pret zemi bija tā pat... Un tas mani tracināja, jo biju domājis, ka jābūt 127. Lai vai kā - beidzot viss strādā un tad nu citiem bēdu brāļiem ieteikšu savu risinājumu - mūsu mājā vēl vismaz zinu 3-4 dzīvokļus kur mocās Liels paldies - case solved!


 [/quote]

jā, šitas slēgums ir mistika
iespējams, ka nemaz nav nekādi 127V, bet mēs te spriežam
to risinājumu un ieteikumus tomēr kaut kā legalizē ar profu akceptu, tie tomēr nav lego klucīši.Jāteic, ka nesaprotu, kā īsti tu tur visu saslēdzi
un lampa jebkurā varianatā, arī kā neliela slodze nav labākais variants, jo tās mēdz izdegt

----------


## zzz

Shim *piiii* "pamaacoshajam" topikam bija jaabuut seshas reizes iisaakam.

Risnaajums bija ielikts pirmajaa lapaa, taalaakais bija nevajadziiga ljaljaa pljaapaashana.

Protams, noteikts sharms bija tajaa kaa taarps iegaazaas uz vienkaarshu jautaajumu un raimondinsh, lielais tautas izgliitotaajs, savukaart par to noteeloja beigtu zivi. Viss, raimondinj, tagad tev cauri ar zheeloshanos par to ka siichi tv konkursos nespeej pareizi atbildeet uz elementaariem jautaajumiem, tavs koleega taarps nejeedz tieshi taapataas.  ::

----------


## janis2010

> jā, šitas slēgums ir mistika
> iespējams, ka nemaz nav nekādi 127V, bet mēs te spriežam
> to risinājumu un ieteikumus tomēr kaut kā legalizē ar profu akceptu, tie tomēr nav lego klucīši.Jāteic, ka nesaprotu, kā īsti tu tur visu saslēdzi
> un lampa jebkurā variantā, arī kā neliela slodze nav labākais variants, jo tās mēdz izdegt


 Lampa jau ir tikai pagaidu - neturu mājās es drošinātājus ::  Bet nu par tiem "profiem" jau rakstīju, ka iepriekš biju visu izmēģinājis un neviens izņemot šo forumu tā arī neieteica neko sakarīgu ko darīt... Mana saprašana, ka uzliekot trafu ar mazu drošinātāju plus aiz trafa vēl UPS ar AVR vajadzētu nodrošināt diezgan lielu drošību, lai vēl aicinātu kādu "profu" kam es 30 minūtēs stāstīšu kas ir 220V.

PS teorētiķi jau te varēja turpināt diskusiju un apspriest varbūt vēl citus MĪNUSUS vai PLUSUS no 220V sprieguma - es kā plusu varu minēt, ka ar šo spriegumu ir patīkamāk dabūt pa nagiem nekā ar 380 - mazāk jāraustās ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> sveiki
> 
> kamēr vēl ir dzīvi vecie elektriķi gribēju noskaidrot vai kāds zin kā tikt galā ar 220V spriegumu - tas ir ūlmaņlaika spriegums, kur nav nulles bet abi vadi ir fāzes un tāds atrodas eiropā tikai Latvijā, rīgas centrā..... Latvenergo solīja līdz 2010. gada uztaisīt jauno transformātoru staciju Rīgas centram bet izskatās ka nekā
> 
> Bet problēma ir sekojoša - spriegums starp fāzēm ir stabils un ir 220v, taču "staigā fāzes" un tā rezultātā jūtīgā elektronikai nostrādā aizsardzība un tā nedarbojas - visu var pieciest, bet tas ietekmē arī apkures katlus un tie arī neiet un nākas tos manuāli pārstartēt. Ir mēģināts uzlikt ups ar AVR, taču tas nepalīdz. Viens risinājums ko iedomājos varētu būt 2 transformātori 220V uz 12V un tad 12V uz 220V, taču tas būtu diezgan dārgi un nebūtu efektīvi... Varbūt kāds zin ko te var darīt - cik zinu, tad turku un krievu katlus tas neietekmē tikai vācu un čehu, bet katlus mainīt ir vēl dārgāk... Ak jā - Latvenergo ir tādi idioti, kas pat nezin, ka viņiem starp fāzēm ir 220V kur nu vēl par niansēm - vienīgais ko tie idiņi prot ir atbraukt izmērīt spriegumu un lepni teikt - vis ir ok.... tāpēc būtu pateicīgs, ja kāds zin par šo tēmu ko darīt


 vajadzīgs atdalošais transformātors: 220 / 220 V un izejas spriegumam var vienu vadu iezemēt... būs kā parastajā 220 V rozetē...

----------


## Raimonds1

> un lampa jebkurā variantā, arī kā neliela slodze nav labākais variants, jo tās mēdz izdegt
> 
> 
>  Lampa jau ir tikai pagaidu - neturu mājās es drošinātājus Bet nu par tiem "profiem" jau rakstīju, ka iepriekš biju visu izmēģinājis un neviens izņemot šo forumu tā arī neieteica neko sakarīgu ko darīt... Mana saprašana, ka uzliekot trafu ar mazu drošinātāju plus aiz trafa vēl UPS ar AVR vajadzētu nodrošināt diezgan lielu drošību, lai vēl aicinātu kādu "profu" kam es 30 minūtēs stāstīšu kas ir 220V.
> 
> PS teorētiķi jau te varēja turpināt diskusiju un apspriest varbūt vēl citus MĪNUSUS vai PLUSUS no 220V sprieguma - es kā plusu varu minēt, ka ar šo spriegumu ir patīkamāk dabūt pa nagiem nekā ar 380 - mazāk jāraustās


 nu diskusijai sākumam  ::  tomēr pastāsti, tad tev ir tie 220V vai 127V pret zemi




> Lai vai kā - beidzot viss strādā un tad nu citiem bēdu brāļiem ieteikšu savu risinājumu - mūsu mājā vēl vismaz zinu 3-4 dzīvokļus kur mocās Liels paldies - case solved!


 un kas būs ar to katlu garantijām?

----------


## janis2010

> nu diskusijai sākumam  tomēr pastāsti, tad tev ir tie 220V vai 127V pret zemi


 Jau uzrakstīju - 220V starp fāzēm man pienāk 3 fāzes, nulles nav un kā jau teicu - arī starp fāzi un zemi ir 220V - tāpēc toreiz izmetu laukā to mērītāju, jo man likās, ka tās ir pilnīgas blēņas - ja ja nemaldos tad starp vienu fāzi un zemi bija gan laikam tomēr 127V vai cik  - lai vai kā - tas mani pārāk dikti neuztrauc kāds ir tas saslēgums - lielākā ķēpa ir, ja gribi kaut ko ieskrūvēt vai savienot, tad jāatslēdz abi vadi jo nekad jau nevar zināt kad mainīsies vietām....




> un kas būs ar to katlu garantijām?


  - kādas garantijas 10 gadus vecam katlam ::

----------


## next

Ja kam tur vecajaa Riigaa ir pie rokas voltmetrs, zeme un saprashana, tad izdariet kontrolmeeriijumu.
Peec nepaarbaudiitaam zinjaam apakshstacijas transformatora sekundaarajaa pusee meedz buut iezemeets viens no triisstuura stuuriem.

PS. Nedod dievs kaadam padomaat ka to var izmantot kaa nulvadu.
Pats savaam aciim vienaa vecriigas bankaa redzeeju PBX kam korpuss bija pievienots faazei.

----------


## Raimonds1

kas te vēl atklāsies.

----------


## zzz

Koleegjim, kas kaadreiz dziivoja centra vecajaa maajaa, bija 127v zvaigzne ar zemeetu neitraali. Tikai tas nu jau gandriiz 20 gadi atpakalj.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Peec nepaarbaudiitaam zinjaam apakshstacijas transformatora sekundaarajaa pusee meedz buut iezemeets viens no triisstuura stuuriem


 Tā tiešām vietām bija. (varbūt ir vēl tagad). Mans kolēģis dzīvoklī tādejādi varēja lietot visas 3 fāzes, bet maksāja tikai par vienu- kurā bija ieslēgts elektrības skaitītājs.  ::

----------

